# More Zombies on the Way!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It looks as if finally we're going to see George Romero's dreams of the Living Dead reach at long last, fruition. According to both _Creature Corner_ and _Fangoria_ websites, Romero has a major producer lined up for his proposed fourth movie in The Dead series, tentively titled *Land of the Dead.* Romero won't say who it is, but it's highly speculated that it will be Ridley Scott, who is involved with Romero's other Dead movie *Diamond Dead.* Right now George is looking for a wide distribution deal to continue the long absent franchise.

In other news, something I've really been waiting to hear:*Shaun of the Dead* will have it's U.S. release on Sept.17!

Guess that's all for now. Check out this forum for news of these and other Zombie flicks in the weeks to come.


----------

